# My Fence post minions



## The Pod (Sep 15, 2009)

Last year we needed something to kind of fence off the areas of the yard that didn't have the PVC fence sections to keep people from walking onto the grass and into the display area. I had a few 3 foot skeletons that I stood up and we wrapped plastic chain around their necks. It was a quick solution and worked well at keeping people out of the display and looked pretty good too, but in the dark it was hard to see the chain or even the skeletons. So this year I decided to buy additional skeletons and modify them all with LEDs. (My original plan was for 24 of them but only managed to get 17 completed by Halloween this year.)

Added a base to the conduit section so that in wet ground it didn't sink in. Also screwed the skeleton to the metal rather then just tie straps. Attached a metal bar on the back along the shoulders and stretched out the arms. Then with a heat gun, bent the fingers around PVC to make into candles. Added a PVC collar to attach the chains to. Put a green superflux LED in the chest, and green straw hat LEDs in the eyes. Then filled the eye socket with hot glue (nice effect for creating eyes). The candles have the candle flicker LEDs in them. Then I wanted to wire them up with an easy connection, so I decided to us a Malibu transformer and the quick connectors, but since it is AC and I needed DC, I had to solder up simple bridge rectifiers on each of them to convert the AC to DC. It was a time consuming project this year, but the end result was worth it as everyone seemed to comment on how much they liked them.


----------



## halstaff (Nov 18, 2009)

What a cool idea. They came out great!


----------



## Dr. Maniaco (Sep 7, 2012)

Excellent! Would love to see some night photos!


----------



## SPOOKY J (Nov 20, 2009)

Very cool!!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

And they look so happy to be helping you out, too

Quite the original fence idea! I'd also love to see a night shot if you have one.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Genius idea! Night shot too, please


----------



## The Pod (Sep 15, 2009)

Was so busy that I never got my camera setup to take night shots this year. 

You can see some of the minions on the abc news clip when they came out and filmed the yard. Towards the very end with the cauldron creep in night shot mode (no camera light), you can somewhat see a partial one of the minions toward the bottom left of the screen and it kind of gives you an idea of how they looked in the dark.

http://abclocal.go.com/wls/video?id=9302535


----------



## hpropman (Jul 27, 2008)

Love them! what a great idea


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

What a great idea - well done!


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Very nice, I don't think I have seen little skellies used that way.


----------



## Jacksonville Haunter (Apr 21, 2011)

That really works well. Great ideal, I bet there are lot of those next year.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Another celeb in the Haunt, good news clip!


----------



## CrazedHaunter (Nov 18, 2012)

Cool fence and congrats on the tv coverage


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

Great idea and unique usage of props TP! 
Nice work!
That's a couple steps better than what I have. I too use fake rusty chain hanging between wood posts that I simply poke into the ground. I need something that breaks down easily and stores in a small space.


----------



## Zurgh (Dec 21, 2009)

Very cool!


----------



## GothicCandle (Mar 26, 2007)

I like that idea, and they're really cute(in that haunterish way)


----------

